# Looking for a pet.



## azkay (May 20, 2009)

I was wanting a ferret. But apparently, theyre illegal in Queensland, Australia.
So Im looking for:

- Not illegal in Queensland, Australia
- Non-nocturnal
- Cageless
- Transportable (Coat pockets, etc)

Any ideas?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

If you're looking for a cageless animal in the small animal section I don't think you'll find much... I dunno what's legal in Queensland. Maybe a house rabbit but they'd still need a cage to sleep in and they can't be carried round in coat pockets. I don't think there's really any animal that will meet all those specific requirements I'm afraid...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## azkay (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, Im lucky. Queensland is the only state in Australia that have rabbits as illegal.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with Akai-Chan, you won't find a 'pocket sized' pet that you can't keep in a cage, a house rabbit will probably be the best way to go! You could always get a small rabbit, like a Netherland Dwarf....they're not pocket sized, but at least they're small.

Why don't you want a cage?


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2009)

Pretty much all small animals need to be confined to cages, cos they do damage and hurt themselves otherwise. Ferrets should really be caged for their own health anyway, they are flippin accident prone lol. I take it a dog is out of the question? Lots of work but they are very portable, they LOVE walkies!


----------

